# NVIDIA RTX 3060 LHR from HP



## fernit1 (Feb 27, 2022)

I have six identical GPU that came inside HP gaming PCs. I built a rig with a 2600w PSU on a BTC -S37 motherboard. Running MSI afterburner to adjust cards accordingly. I am running NICEHASH MINER and all cards will be mining and after a few hours the cards stop mining one after another. I have tried several different settings on MSI afterburner but issue continues. Is there anyone else having a similar issue? any tips, tricks or settings recommendation would be great. I received the cards on January 2022 and they only have a single fan just for a visual idea of what they look like. I'm new to mining, your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 27, 2022)

I can't help wondering: why are you trying to mine with LHR cards?


----------



## Jhart1228 (Feb 27, 2022)

fernit1 said:


> I have six identical GPU that came inside HP gaming PCs. I built a rig with a 2600w PSU on a BTC -S37 motherboard. Running MSI afterburner to adjust cards accordingly. I am running NICEHASH MINER and all cards will be mining and after a few hours the cards stop mining one after another. I have tried several different settings on MSI afterburner but issue continues. Is there anyone else having a similar issue? any tips, tricks or settings recommendation would be great. I received the cards on January 2022 and they only have a single fan just for a visual idea of what they look like. I'm new to mining, your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


What are your core and memory clock offsets in Afterburner?


----------



## fernit1 (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi, I have tried the settings below. 
Power 88 
Core Clock -200 
Memory +1170
fan 70

Power 66
Core +0
Memory + 300
Fan 70

Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2022)

Go buy non LHR cards. LHR are for gamers, not abusers.


----------



## Jhart1228 (Mar 3, 2022)

fernit1 said:


> Hi, I have tried the settings below.
> Power 88
> Core Clock -200
> Memory +1170
> ...


Honestly, I would just set miner to restart after it detects a lost GPU. I've had 5 GPUs mining in the same rig, 2 GTX 1080tis, 1 RTX 3070, 1 RTX 3060ti, and 1 Radeon 5600XT. The longest I've seen it run without restarting is probably 12 hours, but sometimes it was only up for an hour or two. I've also had better luck running NBminer instead of Excavator.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 3, 2022)

fernit1 said:


> I have six identical GPU that came inside HP gaming PCs. I built a rig with a 2600w PSU on a BTC -S37 motherboard. Running MSI afterburner to adjust cards accordingly. I am running NICEHASH MINER and all cards will be mining and after a few hours the cards stop mining one after another. I have tried several different settings on MSI afterburner but issue continues. Is there anyone else having a similar issue? any tips, tricks or settings recommendation would be great. I received the cards on January 2022 and they only have a single fan just for a visual idea of what they look like. I'm new to mining, your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


You are better off not using nicehash. You are better off using your cards in dual mining, be it eth+alph or eth+toncoin because that is where you get most out of your lhr gpus.

I am assuming you are using windows OS. In this regard, download something like trex miner or lolminer and then set up the script to dual mine. As well, you can also set up core clock and memory clock locks. I'm assuming it stops mining simply because the cards are being over stressed or issue with power jumping all over the place.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 8, 2022)

The whole reason for LHR is to get cards into gaming machines. 

My Vega 64 FE is not affected but I use that card for gaming and so far it has been eye opening as to game compatibility. My card has 16GB VRAM so demanding games are not a big deal. So far.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Go buy non LHR cards. LHR are for gamers, not abusers.





Hardcore Games said:


> The whole reason for LHR is to get cards into gaming machines.
> 
> My Vega 64 FE is not affected but I use that card for gaming and so far it has been eye opening as to game compatibility. My card has 16GB VRAM so demanding games are not a big deal. So far.


If you don't have something helpful to say, don't post.  Regardless of manufacturer intent it is not our place to tell end users how to use their hardware.


----------



## purecain (Apr 3, 2022)

I dont think you can blame hobby miners for buying LHR models. I ended up with one as they were all that you could buy. The normal cards became twice the retail price. I also wouldnt feel too sore about them buying the card as hobby miners may buy 4 to 6 cards max. I have 4 running. 1 LHR 1new card and 2 old cards.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 3, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> If you don't have something helpful to say, don't post.  Regardless of manufacturer intent it is not our place to tell end users how to use their hardware.


It absolutely is when end users are being fucking stupid by trying to mine on a GPU designed to not be mined on.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 3, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> It absolutely is when end users are being fucking stupid by trying to mine on a GPU designed to not be mined on.


No, that is outright not the purpose of TPU.  End of story.

We were on of the first to "abuse" hardware by unlocking shaders with bios flashes.  Manufacturers would say that was abuse, too.  An end users goal is never to be shunned here.


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 3, 2022)

People buy LHR cards for mining because they're still profitable. No other reason.

As for the OP, try using nicehash quickminer instead of the regular nicehash miner. It has built in overclocking features so you won't have to use MSI afterburner, and afaik the "unlock LHR" system works better (at least that's been my experience personally.)


----------



## Upgrayedd (Apr 9, 2022)

Forget nicehash completely.

Get an ethereum wallet. 
Uninstall windows and install HiveOS.
Use trex miner or lolminer.
HiveOS has a built in watchdog that will restart the miner if it detects a lower hashrate than what you determine it should be. 
HiveOS is also accessible remotely from any device that supports a browser if you need to make changes remotely.
HiveOS is extremely simple to use. 

Nice hash will eat into your profits with their fees.



Assimilator said:


> It absolutely is when end users are being fucking stupid by trying to mine on a GPU designed to not be mined on.


Lhr gpus are now unlocked up to 78% for ethash and on top of that they can be dual mined on. 

The only fhr cards being made still are FE cards  from nvidia.  Since they don't have LHR limits does that make them designed to be mined on?


----------

